# Trivia 7/10



## luckytrim (Jul 10, 2019)

trivia 7/10
DID YOU KNOW...
Jack Benny left a large sum of money to a Florist friend who’s  instructions
were to send one long-Stemmed Red Rose to his wife every  day.

1. The first public zoo in the United States was opened in  what city ?
  a. - Bronx. New York
  b. - Washington, D.C.
  c. - Philadelphia
  d. - San Diego
2. What was the more formal name for Louis & Clark's  Journey ?
3. What does a Digitbulist collect ?
  a. - Finger Rings
  b. - Finger Nails
  c. - Finger Guards (Thimbles)
  d. - Fingerprints
4. In the game of 'Battleship', The original Milton Bradley  version had five
ships ; what types were they ?
(You need all five for credit...)
(Bonus; How many squares did your Battleship occupy  ?)
5. Which of these materials would you associate with  Nottingham?
  a. - Pottery
  b. - Lace
  c. - Steel
  d. - Gold
6. What is the Atomic number for the element Carbon  ?
  a. - 4
  b. - 6
  c. - 8
  d. - 10
7. Nikki Sixx is a musician and songwriter and leader of the  rock band Sixx
A.M. He is probably best known for being the co-founder (with  Tommy Lee) of
which heavy metal/hard rock Californian glam band in  1981?
8. Four of the Fifty are commonwealths, and three of them were  among the 
thirteen original Colonies;  Name them...
(Bonus; Name the Fourth !)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Also known as Gulf of Mexico Oil spill and BP oil spill, the  Deepwater
Horizon oil spill is considered to be the largest oil spill in  the petroleum
industry’s history.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. The Corps of Discovery Expedition
3. - c
4. Carrier, Battleship, Cruiser, Submarine and Destroyer (Four  Squares)
5. - b
6. - b
7. Mötley Crüe
8.  Massachusetts, Pennsylvania, and Virginia  (Kentucky)

CRAP !!
The biggest ocean oil spill in history occurred in 1991,  during the Gulf
War. Iraqi soldiers retreating from Kuwait opened oil wells  and pipelines in
an attempt to slow U.S. troops; 240 million gallons  (-1,500,000 tons) of oil
spilled into the Persian Gulf, creating a slick 5 inches thick  and roughly
the size of the island of Hawaii.


----------

